# Druck- Sensoren mit PC Verbinden



## Kolonier (5 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin derzeit an meiner Technikerarbeit und habe noch ein paar Fragen.

Mein Ziel ist eine Dichtheitsprüfung : Ein Programm das nach Start 5 Minuten wartet, dann von zwei Sensoren minütlich Messwerte aufnimmt und  den Druckabfall berechnet (Direkte Ausgabe im Programm oder Lämpchen o.K, n.oK). Die Daten(Messwert und Zeit), in Excel auf unserem Maschinenlaufwerk abspeichert. Wichtig ist hier nur das ich die Sensorwerte auch direkt Live sehen möchte.

Ich weiß das das ganze über SPS möglich ist, mit Software kenne ich mich aus nur nicht mit der Hardware (Anbindung der Sensoren).
Gibt es vielleicht sogar noch einen einfacherer Weg als das ganze über SPS zu machen ? (C# oder VBA) Wenn ja welche ?

Wenn nicht, was benötige ich für Hardware ( SPS, CPU, Schnittstelle zu Lan oder USB) und welche Software (damit ich das Programm  wie oben beschrieben schreiben kann sowie mit Windows starten).


Besten Dank schon mal für eure Unterstützung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai


----------



## electronics1 (6 November 2019)

Hallo Kai,



um wieviele Sensoren/Messstellen geht es dabei?
Findet diese Dichtheitsprüfung der Anlage ständig statt (an der Maschine fix eingebaut), oder nur einmal
(z.B. als Punkt einer internen Maschinen-Abnahme) für die Doku?

MfG,
Chris


----------



## Kolonier (6 November 2019)

Hallo Chris,

-es wären nur 2 Sensoren ( 0-3500 PA und 0-4,5 Bar) und den Zeitpunkt wann jeder Messwert aufgenommen wurde.
-Die Dichtheitsprüfung ist für eine Abnahme für die Doku (Wird gerade noch alles manuell von Manometern abgelesen und die Werte  bewertet/abgespeichert).

Sie sollte wenn möglich Mobil sein ( wird nicht nur am selben Arbeitsplatz benötigt , an jedem Arbeitsplatz gibt es aber einen PC ).

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai


----------



## electronics1 (6 November 2019)

Hallo Kai,
ich hab mal vor etlichen Jahren was mit PROFILAB (ähnlich wie Labview) zusammengebastelt. Das Programmchen hat über serielle Schnittstelle Messwerte von einem Multimeter empfangen und mit Zeitstempel in eine Textdatei geschrieben. Im Programmfenster war auch ein Kurvenschreiber (Scope), man konnte auch Dateien wieder einlesen und anzeigen.
War allerdings nur einkanalig (nur eine serielle Schnittstelle am PC). Messbereich des Sensors war im Programm skalierbar (egal, ob Volt oder mA), somit wurde der Messwert vom Multimeter immer korrekt umgerechnet und angezeigt.
Muss mal in meiner Software-Grabbelkiste kramen, ob ich die Vorlage noch finde. Könnte ich auch bei Bedarf noch anpassen/erweitern.


MfG,
Chris


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 November 2019)

Welche Sensoren genau?

Welche Schnittsttelle bzw. Protokolle unterstützen die Sensoren?


----------



## Kolonier (11 November 2019)

Entschuldigung das ich so spät antworte, war letzte Woche unterwegs.

@Chris
Das Klingt Interessant, habe mir Progilab(LabVIEW) nun auch mal angeschaut, wäre halt wieder eine komplett neue Software in die ich mich reinlesen müsste.


@Gerhard

Das wäre bisher 1 Sensor, der andere steht noch nicht fest :
https://de-de.wika.de/upload/DS_PE8154_de_de_13167.pdf
Ausgangssignal
Signalart Signal
Strom (2-Leiter) 4 ... 20 mA
Strom (3-Leiter) 4 ... 20 mA
0 ... 20 mA
Spannung (3-Leiter) DC 0 ... 5 V
DC 0 ... 10 V
USB gemäß P-30/P-31-Schnittstellenprotokoll
CANopen gemäß CiA DS404


Da es auch eine Preisfrage ist, was würde mich eigentlich ca. eine SPS Lösung kosten, mit diesen Anforderungen ?


----------



## Metabastler (11 November 2019)

Wenn Du zwei dieser USB Sensoren verwendest, reicht ein Stück Software in der Sprache Deiner Wahl.
Da ein Sensor schon vorhanden ist, kannst Du die Wika Doku wälzen und erste Versuche machen. 
Ein Anruf bei Wika kann die Fragestellung , mit welcher Software das einfach zu realisieren wäre ggf beschleunigen.


----------



## electronics1 (12 November 2019)

Hallo Kolonier,
wie ich bereits in meiner ersten Antwort geschrieben habe: Mein Programmchen hat Daten von einem Multimeter (z.B. METEX M3850) gelesen, über die serielle Schnittstelle.
Wenn Du es schaffst, die Ausgangssignale (V/mA) Deiner beiden Sensoren mit zwei Multimetern (mit serieller Schnittstelle) zu messen, dann ist es ein Leichtes, die Messwerte in der Software zu empfangen und darzustellen bzw. als Excel o.Ä. abzuspeichern.
Alternativ würde es ja auch andere Hardware mit Analogeingängen geben (z.B. Arduino), die Daten übertragen kann.
Wie gesagt, ich könnte mein Proggi auf zwei Kanäle erweitern und Dir zukommen lassen


----------



## Captain Future (12 November 2019)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kolonier,
> wie ich bereits in meiner ersten Antwort geschrieben habe: Mein Programmchen hat Daten von einem Multimeter (z.B. METEX M3850) gelesen, über die serielle Schnittstelle.
> Wenn Du es schaffst, die Ausgangssignale (V/mA) Deiner beiden Sensoren mit zwei Multimetern (mit serieller Schnittstelle) zu messen, dann ist es ein Leichtes, die Messwerte in der Software zu empfangen und darzustellen bzw. als Excel o.Ä. abzuspeichern.
> Alternativ würde es ja auch andere Hardware mit Analogeingängen geben (z.B. Arduino), die Daten übertragen kann.
> Wie gesagt, ich könnte mein Proggi auf zwei Kanäle erweitern und Dir zukommen lassen



Schön gemacht dein Programm.... Habe auch mal vor Jahren etwas mit Profilab 4.0 ausprobiert.
Schade nur das die Schlafmützen bei Abacom nicht mal die Oberfläche etwas überarbeiten und Moderner machen.

Man kann damit auch eine einfache Visu machen für viele Anwendung... 

gruß


----------



## electronics1 (12 November 2019)

@ Captain Future:
Ja, ich hab schon einiges mit dieser Software zusammengebastelt, auch einfache Visus.
Bezüglich Modernisierung/Überarbeitung geb ich Dir vollkommen recht. Die Soft ist inzwischen wirklich etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Aber den Webserver find ich auch ganz nützlich...
Für einfache Sachen (Schnellschüsse) reicht mir die Soft aber noch immer - obwohl global mittlerweile sicher Arduino bevorzugt wird, da ist auch ein Frontend für den Benutzer schnell mit Klickibunti zusammengestellt (mit Visual Studio o.Ä.).

Schöne Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Metabastler (12 November 2019)

Kai, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, hast Du schon einen Sensor mit USB Schnittstelle.
AD Wandler, SPS etc ist alles nicht notwendig, da Dein Sensor auf einer WinKiste mit der Wika DLL eine serielle Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellt, die alle 3ms Druckdaten rüberschaufeln kann. 
Ich hab mal in die Doku unter https://de-de.wika.de/upload/SO_P_30_DLLV4_de_de_37355.zip 
geschaut, da sind für LabVIEW, Excel und Delphi schon Beispiele dabei 
Die Doku sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. 
Wenn es die Doku nicht hergibt,  würde ich bei Wika anfragen ob der Treiber auch zwei dieser Sensoren parallel handhaben kann, und ggf. ist die Zuordnung nicht immer deterministisch.  
Passiert bei COM ports gerne BTDT ... dann musst Du halt die Seriennummern/Typen auslesen und damit die richtige Zuordnung selbst machen. 

Jetzt kommt es also nur noch darauf an welche Programmiersprache Du bevorzugst....    Deine Anforderungen lassen  sich vermutlich mit Excel-Makros erschlagen ... so man sich das antun will.

An Hardware brauchst Du also nur das Kabel zum Sensor und USB-Stecker am anderen Ende. Wenn es nicht im Karton liegt, Wika wird soviele haben, dass sie sie verkaufen.


----------



## Kolonier (13 November 2019)

@Chris
Vielen Dank, kannst es mir gerne mal schicken. Hab ich schon noch was zur Auswahl für die Doku. Oder wenn  ich doch nicht mit C# zurechtkommen 

@Metabastler
Fast, das wäre ein passender Sensor. Der andere muss recht genau sein,  weshalb ich nun bei WIKA und Keller angefragt habe. (Lieferzeit 4-6 Wochen)
Für die Sensoren von Keller, würde ich noch eine Schnittstelle brauchen (die haben aber RS485 sowie USB http://www.keller-druck.com/home_g/paprod_g/converters_g.asp).
Vorzugsweise würde ich das ganze in C#  schreiben, da es dort auch genügend Videos/Tutorials zu gibt.
Ich warte jetzt mal noch auf die Antwort von Keller und Rufe morgen mal bei WIKA an. Fang mit dem Programm an.Kann wohl erst im Januar final ausprobieren ob es klappt.

Keller :
Sensor  (0-7 Bar) : http://www.keller-druck.com/home_g/paprod_g/33x_35x_g.asp
Sensor (0-20 mbar) : http://www.keller-druck.com/home_g/paprod_g/41x_g.asp

Wika: 
Sensor  (0-7 Bar) :  https://de-de.wika.de/upload/DS_PE8154_de_de_13167.pdf
Sensor (0-20 mbar) : https://de-de.wika.de/cpt_20_cpt_21_de_de.WIKA

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Metabastler (13 November 2019)

Prima  
USB zu RS485 Adapter sind auch einfach und im Vergleich zu den Sensorkosten günstig zu bekommen.

Noch ein Hinweis: Bei empfindlichen Druckänderungsmessungen (z.B. für Leckage) über einen längeren Zeitpunkt (bei Dir Minuten) können Dir Temperaturschankungen böse in die Suppe spucken.
Z.B. wenn mit Luft aus der Wand (20°C oder kälter wg Düse und Expansion) ein Prüfling bei Raumtemperatur (23°) gefüllt wird


----------



## electronics1 (14 November 2019)

@Kolonier:
Metabastler hat mit seinem Hinweis bezüglich Temperaturänderungen völlig recht, man müsste in diesem Fall die Temperatur des Prüfgases und die Volumenänderung desselben auch noch mit einbeziehen.
Wenn Du mir die endgültigen Sensoren nennen könntest, bzw. die Signal-/Schnittstellenart, dann könnte ich das in meinem Programm gleich mit einfließen lassen (USB <-> RS485 ist wahrscheinlich ein Virtual COM-Port).
Hab jetzt im Prog mal zwei Multimeter (pro forma) Metex M 3850 drin, zweikanaligen Kurvenschreiber, zweikanalige Tabelle mit Zeitstempel, Tabelle kann z.B. nach TXT oder XLS exportiert werden.
Schnittstellen (COM Port Nummern) und Meßbereiche/Analogsignale können pro Kanal skaliert werden, z.B.:
Kanal 1: COM2, 0-10V, 0 ... 150mbar
Kanal 2: COM4, 4-20mA, -0,1 ... 3,5bar

Wenn die verwendeten Sensoren eine Schnittstelle integriert haben, bräuchte ich die Protokoll-Einstellungen für diese.
Momentan sieht das Frontend so aus:


----------



## Kolonier (2 Dezember 2019)

Hallo nochmals,

die Sensoren habe ich jetzt rausgesucht, der Mann von WIKA meinte ich sollte doch 2. Gleiche Sensortypen bestellen (Da ich auch eine Digitalanzeige direkt benötige) wird es dieser : https://de-de.wika.de/cpt_20_cpt_21_de_de.WIKA mit 0 -30 mbar  und einer mit 0-10 Bar.

Zur Temperatur : Arbeiten im Reinraum -> 21+-0,5 Grad. Laut Datenblatt sollte es keine Temperaturschwankungen geben.


Ausgangssignal:  Entweder 0-20mA oder PROFIBUS® PA.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es dann das 0-20 mA Signal an den PC zu bekommen. (Oder müsste ich dabei doch auf eine SPS umsteigen? )
Beim  PROFIBUS Anschluss brauche ich ja dann ein Simens Kommunikationsprozessor ? (Ist aber gut teuer).(https://www.conrad.de/de/p/siemens-...wE&hk=SEM&s_kwcid=AL!222!3!397864864773!!!g!!) 

@electronics1 
das Programm sieht gut aus. So in der Art stell ich mir das dann auch vor.


----------



## electronics1 (2 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Kolonier,
die Sensoren von WIKA haben ein genormtes Ausgangssignal von 4 ... 20mA.
Wenn Du an jeden Sensor ein Multimeter anschließt (Stromschleife), und die Multimeter entweder:
a) eine serielle Schnittstelle (RS232), oder
b) eine USB Schnittstelle haben (ist nix anderes als eine virtuelle RS232),
dann kannst Du z.B. mit meinem Proggi die Messwerte zyklisch abfragen/einlesen (Messintervall ist einstellbar), für die Anzeige die Messwerte entsprechend skalieren (x mA entsprechen y mbar), und die Messreihen/Kurven z.B. als Excel-Datei abspeichern. Du kannst auch die gespeicherten Dateien im Program auch wieder einlesen/anzeigen.

Es gibt im Handel mittlerweile einige Hersteller von Multimetern, die ähnliche Software gleich mitliefern (z.B. Voltcraft, Digilent, Peaktech etc.). Dabei ist es aber dem Hersteller überlassen, wieviel Funktionalität in der Software stecken (friss oder stirb...). Bei selbst gebastelter Software kann man ja ein Bißchen mit der Funtionalität und Optik spielen...

LG,
Chris


----------



## Kolonier (2 Dezember 2019)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kolonier,
> die Sensoren von WIKA haben ein genormtes Ausgangssignal von 4 ... 20mA.
> Wenn Du an jeden Sensor ein Multimeter anschließt (Stromschleife), und die Multimeter entweder:
> a) eine serielle Schnittstelle (RS232), oder
> ...



Okay , aber Sollte  ich das ganze so machen , hab ich aber doch aber enorme Genauigkeitsverluste oder seh ich das Falsch ?


----------



## electronics1 (3 Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen,
die Genauigkeit hängt in diesem Fall wohl vom verwendeten Multimeter - das ist ja hierbei der A/D-Wandler - ab (wie viele Anzeigestellen hat das Ding?)
Der Sensor selbst hat ja auch eine Grund-Genauigkeit/-Toleranz/ Messfehler.
Wenn Du Messwerte vom Multimeter einliest, bekommst Du die gleichen Daten wie z.B. eine SPS über eine Analog-Eingangskarte mit anschließender Skalierung auf Einheit/Messbereich.


----------



## Kolonier (3 Dezember 2019)

Der 7000 mbar Sensor hat eine Genauigkeit von 0,05% = 3,5 mbar max Abweichzng . Der 25 mbar Sensor ebenfalls  maximal Abweichungen von 0,04 mbar.
Sollte nun halt so Genau wie möglich die Daten auf nen Pc bekommen


----------



## electronics1 (3 Dezember 2019)

Servus,
also- jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt. 
Welchen Messbereich sollen Deine Sensoren jetzt haben? In einem Post schreibst Du von 0-10bar und 0-30mbar, und im heutigen Post schreibst Du 7000mbar und 25mbar...
Ich frag jetzt mal wie damals Robert Lemke: "Welches Schweinderl hättens denn gerne?" 

Bei einem Messgerät mit 4000 Digits (z.B. Messbereich bis 40,00mA) wäre die theoretische Auflösung 0,01mA, wobei die Messspanne (4 - 20mA) ja nur 16mA überstreicht, das heißt, die digitale "Schrittweite" wäre dann 4,375mbar (das entspricht einem Fehler von einem Digit). Das würde einer theoretischen Abweichung von 0,0625% vom Endwert (7000mbar) entsprechen.
Es gibt z.B. von Voltcraft Datenlogger mit Bluetooth-Schnittstelle (sind nix anderes als Multimeter mit Speicher (20k - 30k Messwerte), aber ohne Display; zum direkten Anzeigen der (Live-)Messwerte gibts dann APPs dazu). Solche Geräte kosten ca. ab 70-80 EUR pro Stück.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2019)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Welchen Messbereich sollen Deine Sensoren jetzt haben? In einem Post schreibst Du von 0-10bar und 0-30mbar, und im heutigen Post schreibst Du 7000mbar und 25mbar...
> Ich frag jetzt mal wie damals Robert Lemke: "Welches Schweinderl hättens denn gerne?"


7000 mbar sind 70% von 10 bar und 25 mbar 83% von 30 mbar, also alles "verhältnismässig" im Lot, mit "Luft" nach oben - welchen Stein des Anstosses habe ich jetzt übersehen?
Ansonsten: natürlich das mit 5-DM-Stücken randvoll gemästete Schweinderl!

Was ich auch nicht verstanden habe: wo soll denn jetzt der Verlust an Genauigkeit lauern? Doch wohl nicht auf dem Wege der RS232-Übertragung?


----------



## electronics1 (4 Dezember 2019)

@Heinilein:
mir ist schon klar, dass bei diesen Sensoren vom Messbereich her noch Luft nach oben ist, sollte auch so sein.
In Post #3 schreibt Kolonier was von 0-35mbar und 0-4.5bar Messbereich der Sensoren. In einem anderen Post gibt er andere Messbereiche an, und im Post #19 schreibt er eben von 7bar und 25mbar.
Er sollte am besten den Messbereich des Sensors nicht allzu groß festlegen, da sonst die End-Genauigkeit darunter leidet - macht nicht viel Sinn, für Messungen im Bereich von 0-3.5bar einen Sensor mit Messbereich von 0-100bar zu verwenden als übertriebenes Beispiel).
Wenn keine nennenswerten Druckstöße zu erwarten sind, dann sollten ca. 20 - 30% als "Luft nach oben" ausreichen.
Wenn der große Sensor nur Drücke bis 4.5bar messen soll, würde ich z.B. eher zum 6bar Modell greifen, als zum 10bar Typ.

Bei der hohen Genauigkeitsklasse (0.05%) würde ich in diesem Fall nicht unbedingt kleben bleiben, für eine Dichtheitsprüfung braucht man ja keinen hochgenau referenzierten Sensor, sondern nur eine gute Reproduzierbarkeit in einem begrenzten Zeitraum (24 h?); da würde es auch ein Sensor mit Standard-Genauigkeit tun, der ist unter Umständen günstiger.

Bei der Erfassung des Analogwertes (MUltimeter) ist es natürlich besser, eines mit höherer Auflösung zu verwenden (Achtung: 4000 Digits bei Messbereich 20mA sind genauso gut wie 8000 Digits bei Messbereich 40mA - beide haben gleich viele Inkremente pro mA!)
Gibt allerdings auch Messgeräte mit z.B. 60000 (60k) Digits, das heißt, diese Dinger messen auf 1 Mikroampere genau, bei einem Messbereich von 60mA! Sind allerdings ein wenig teurer...


----------



## Kolonier (4 Dezember 2019)

@electronics1
Tut mir für das durcheinander, Ich bin komplett neu auf dem Gebiet. (Kurz erklärt: 0,35 mbar (Messdruck 1 mbar ) und 4,5 bar (Messdruck 4,2 Bar) sind die haben die aktuell verwendeten Manometer. 0,25 mbar hat nun der Prozesstransmitter den ich rausgesucht habe, den anderen wähle ich zwischen 5-7 Bar).  Druckstöße sind während der Messung nicht zu erwarten.

Zur Genauigkeit ie Messung geht ca. 15-20 Minuten, die  Vorgabe war aufgrund des bisher verwendetem Manometer (7 Bar Sensor : Genauigkeit 0,05% ,maximale Abweichung 0,04 Bar bzw . 0,25mbar Sensor:  Genauigkeit 0,2% , maximale Abweichung 3,5mbar). An sich ist aber beim 7 Bar Sensor nur die Leckrate Interessant (Du meinst Ich könnte einen ungenaueren Sensor verwenden?).

Die Idee mit dem Multimeter kann ich leider nicht umsetzen (Da ich keine Batterien verwenden soll und auch für die Sensoren noch jeweils  eine externe Spannungsversorgung benötige), Wie ich jetzt aber rausgelesen habe ist ein  A/D Wandler mit Vorwiederstand und RS 232 bzw. USB-Ausgang nicht das selbe?

Mein Betreuer hat nun aber auch noch eine SPS mit Touchpannel gefunden, Ich bin grad fast am überlegen das nun doch einfach über SPS zu machen (4-20mA in die Eingangskarte und gut ist) und die bisherigen überlegungen einfach so noch mit in die Arbeit mitaufzunehmen.

Vielen Dank aufjedenfall schon einmal für die Unterstüzung.


----------



## Heinileini (4 Dezember 2019)

Kolonier schrieb:


> Wie ich jetzt aber rausgelesen habe ist ein  A/D Wandler mit Vorwiederstand und RS 232 bzw. USB-Ausgang nicht das selbe?


Definitiv sind A/D-Wandler (egal, ob mit oder ohne VorWiderstand oder mit oder ohne Parallel-Widerstand) nicht mit RS232 oder USB zu vergleichen.

Wenn Du die analogen Signale von den MessSonden über AnalogEingänge der PLC (SPS) einliest, wandelt der AnalogEingang die MessWerte in (digitale) Zahlen um, die sich aber nach den MessBereichen der AnalogEingänge (Spannung oder Strom) richten. Diese Zahlen musst Du noch umrechnen ("skalieren"), so dass Du Zahlen erhältst, die sich nach den physikalischen MessGrössen (Temperatur, Druck, what ever ...) richten.
Mit RS232 oder USB hast Du hierbei nichts zu schaffen.

Wenn Du ein externes MultiMeter/MessGerät verwendest, so übernimmt das MultiMeter/MessGerät die A/D-Wandlung und zeigt das Ergebnis in Form von Vorzeichen, Ziffern, Dezimal-Punkt/-Komma und physikalischer Einheit (z.B. Volt, MilliAmpere) an. Wenn Du Glück hast, kennt das Gerät Deine MessSonde und kann das Ergebnis noch entsprechend skalieren und damit in Deine MassEinheit (z.B. mbar oder bar) umrechnen. Dieses Ergebnis kann man bei entsprechend ausgestatteten MessGeräten z.B. als "KlarText" ("ASCII-Zeichen") über eine (serielle, digitale) RS232- oder USB-Schnittstelle vom PC oder einer PLC auslesen.
Wahrscheinlich musst Du im PC oder in der PLC noch selbst von Volt oder Ampere in bar oder was-auch-immer umrechnen.

Ein Verlust an Genauigkeit tritt auf dem RS232- bzw. USB-Wege nicht auf. Hier entscheidet nur die Genauigkeit des MultiMeters/MessGerätes und die kann durchaus besser sein als die Genauigkeit des A/D-Wandlers Deines AnalogEingangs in der PLC.


----------

